# Seed Bank Review sub-forum



## SpruceZeus (Dec 23, 2008)

How about it? Right now the Seed and Strain Reviews are almost exclusively talking about what banks are good\safe with very little strain reviews\smoke reports etc. I personally find myself using a site that is not rollitup to look at strain reviews, i wish that were not the case, cause i love this place, and it makes me feel guilty every time i cheat on her to read a decent NYC diesel smoke report.


Just a thought....
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 25, 2008)

anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 26, 2008)

i also agree, it seems like most of the time more people are asking then telling


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for listening, now i never have to leave!!!!!


----------



## GTAman (May 2, 2009)

Hello eveyone, I'm new to the forumI look forward to sharing and exchanging information with everyone! I have been watching the forum for a while and I just decided to join and participate! See ya...


----------



## joker152 (May 2, 2009)

GTAman said:


> Hello eveyone, I'm new to the forumI look forward to sharing and exchanging information with everyone! I have been watching the forum for a while and I just decided to join and participate! See ya...


you will get a much warmer reception if you post this in the introductions forum.
i agree with you to an extent, but the problem goes south when a few things are taken into consideration - first i think your preachin to the wrong people, you gotta talk to some of the pros and have them put their input out there before anyone else will follow suite. also i think alot of people have just gotten used to looking around at grow journals and seeing the quality of the strain in action. though if someone could find a way to get a subforum up and running for this it would be well worth a try


----------



## Feroshooste (May 13, 2009)

Just wanted to introduce myself, been a lurker on here for a while. Are there any subjects that we can't talk about on here?


----------



## KeHoeff (May 15, 2009)

Is there a specific section on here that I should use to advertise my website? Just wanted to make sure I asked before posting about it ...Thanks!


----------



## JJSmillo (Jun 3, 2009)

Just wanted to drop in and say hi, great forum here


----------



## MARS1 (Jul 1, 2009)

I am definitely looking to find a reliable seed-Bank. I here different things from lots of people about one site. I'm confused! I'm new to the culture, I know nothing. I'm here to learn and Grow! What's a good Seed-Bank with good strains Super Skunk, Blueberry, Light of Jah,* Big Bud*, any very distinctive strain all in one place! Thank you! again, I'm here to learn!


----------

